# Tree Climbers Needed in Northern NJ



## Illuminator (Oct 21, 2008)

Established outdoor lighting company seeks experienced climbers to install fixtures in trees. We offer excellent pay and benefits, a good safe working environment, and FULL TIME, YEAR ROUND work! Training provided.


----------



## sharkfin12us (Nov 8, 2008)

*climber*



Illuminator said:


> Established outdoor lighting company seeks experienced climbers to install fixtures in trees. We offer excellent pay and benefits, a good safe working environment, and FULL TIME, YEAR ROUND work! Training provided.


I see your ad in local paper constantlyso if your pay is so good why cant you keep any one.You were paying 11an hour about 7 years ago wonder what it is now.


----------



## (WLL) (Nov 24, 2008)

Illuminator said:


> Established outdoor lighting company seeks experienced climbers to install fixtures in trees. We offer excellent pay and benefits, a good safe working environment, and FULL TIME, YEAR ROUND work! Training provided.


please tell me more. $$? ect..


----------



## (WLL) (Dec 1, 2008)

whats going on here?


----------



## (WLL) (Dec 18, 2008)

what is this a joke or are u just that tardy.


----------

